# IVF blunder at the RFC



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Have a wee read at this ladies
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1192717/Why-I-dark-daddy-The-white-couple-mixed-race-children-IVF-blunder.html


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Wont be showing DP that article, Say no more....      . Dear love them poor people, that is awful.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

im totally appalled that this could happen!!


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

how could they get it so wrong, that is so unfair


----------

